

Dear Microsoft, Don't Bail on Windows 8 - rainmaker23
http://gizmodo.com/dear-microsoft-dont-bail-on-windows-8-499085690

======
chiph
I don't know why people hate on Win8 so much. It's a conceptual change, yes,
going from the start button to the blocks. But if you think about it, it's not
that different from launching programs from the icons on your desktop. Only
now the icons can pass status info to you before they get run. So it's like a
return to the Active Desktop of Win95 days (only safer)

------
skreech
The Windows 8 UI feels much more snappy (possibly due to less animation for
windows etc) and the new start menu is more comprehensive than the old one.

The metro apps, however, feel contrived and out of place, so I don't use
those. Still wouldn't go back to Win7.

------
qompiler
Dear Kyle Wagner,

Stop using flat design if you have no sense of which colors compliment each
other. The dark saturated colors in the top image made me puke in my mouth.

